# Mahler MP3 Collection Deal on Amazon - Only .99 Cents!



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I just found this deal on Amazon for a Mahler collection, not sure how long it will last, but for those interested, it's a great deal for only .99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Mahler-Box-Bach-Guild/dp/B008J7G5LO/ref=pd_ts_zgc_dmusic_digital_music_album_display_on_website_6?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&pf_rd_p=1297165762&pf_rd_s=right-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=163856011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1ZG19KJ5EBRE0DTFD0CG


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

8 hours of Gustav Leonhardt's Bach for $2.79
http://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Leonhardt-Guild-Recordings-1952-1955/dp/B008A4OXKG/


----------

